# Found this description of ISFP's on a socionics website



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

What do you guys think? Describe you well?


Sensory-Ethical Intratim - ISFp (The Peacemaker)


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds ok for the most part. Except for the short and fat.

But I've read better...


----------



## MegIN (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely not digging the physical description, but as for the rest...

Most of the description seems fairly accurate. As far as story-telling, I won't talk to one person about something for a "considerable amount of time", but I will tell the same story to several people. Usually, the story IS the same way every time, using the words I've rehearsed in my head.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Pretty accurate.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

The physical description was an immediate turn-off, especially because I'm always accused of being too skinny and am borderline underweight. Ignoring that, it wasn't _that_ accurate overall, and there are several details that totally don't fit me.

In fact, the Socionics INFp description describes me far better. I'm an ISFP according to MBTI and an IEI (INFp) according to Socionics, though. Go figure.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Some of it fits me and some of it doesn't. But I highly doubt that body type and personality type are related. Stout or chubby? No.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't really like this description. Aside from the physical aspect which doesn't fit me, some of it seems to be a little condescending, like the part about being "light-minded" or not telling the same story twice. It also tries to pass off strange claims like ISFPs liking to read a variety of newspapers..um, what?


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I am actually an ISFp in Socionics. I am very thin, but everything else is pretty much accurate, and I would suggest that anyone who claims to significantly deviate is not an ISFp.

The reason why this profile is not 100% accurate is that the point of Socionics is not to make broad claims about a particular type. It defines the functions and how they block together to make certain (possible) behaviors. If a person learned in socionics read this, they could point out the key points that all ISFp should resonate with and what is a little bit far-fetched.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

lol. its funny because no one fits the physical description. 
I'm actually tall and skinny 114 Lbs, 5'11''. I have high metabolism. 



RyRyMini said:


> I don't really like this description. Aside from the physical aspect which doesn't fit me, some of it seems to be a little condescending, like the part about being "light-minded" or not telling the same story twice. It also tries to pass off strange claims like ISFPs liking to read a variety of newspapers..um, what?


Yeah, I didnt get the newspaper deal either... along with a few other things. 

Find another site dude.


----------



## letsmosey (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, so like everyone else I found the physical description a bit odd. How can you claim to know a person's body type according to their personality? The tone of this seems to be a bit.. tongue-in-cheek? 
I'm taking this with a grain of salt, but some of the things in here really describe me.

"ISFps generally appear to be soft-hearted..."
Guilty. I am easily moved to tears and I never want to do anything that could hurt someone else.

"ISFps do not usually try to push friendships. If they feel that a person does not want to establish contact with them they do not insist."
Pretty much this whole paragraph is true about me. I don't like to force friendships. I talk to people I like and leave it to them to pursue the relationship. Sometimes this makes me feel a little guilty, like I'm neglecting them, but I feel like I'm being a bother if I'm always the first person to call or send a text message. Even if the people respond, I sometimes feel that they're just humoring me until I go away.

"They can easily talk about a single subject for a considerable amount of time,"
Usually I'm quiet, but if something catches my interest I want to talk about it for a long time. 

The bit about not wanting to unload their problems is also true for me, as is the bit about not wanting to be the center of attention. 
I even kind of agree that I can only be truly productive when working for myself. When I'm doing something I want to do, I can sit down for a whole day and work like crazy, constantly practicing and editing and making it the best I possibly can. I wouldn't say I'm not productive in a team or doing something assigned to me by another, but I definitely don't put in the same kind of effort, probably because it's not interesting to me. I'd rather do something than sit through boring meetings, but isn't that just about everyone?

Overall I'd say this is actually pretty accurate, except for a few weird tidbits that seems to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Sgtshanky (Jun 28, 2010)

This article implies I am chubby because I do not like exercising during my leisure time...

Well I'm not as fit as I wish


----------

